# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء27  مارس (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اللهم بك اصبحنا وبك امسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت واليك النشور
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بهدوء


علم الدين هاشم


فسخ عقد الحضرى ليس عيبا !


من المتوقع ان يعود اليوم الى الخرطوم الحضرى بيه وبرفقته وكيل اعماله محمد شيحه للمثول امام لجنة التحقيق التى شكلها مجلس المريخ لمساءلته ومحاسبته على تصرفه غير المسؤول بعدم اللحاق ببعثة المريخ والعودة الى القاهره من مطار العاصمة الانجولية بحجة انه لم يحصل على الفيزا وتعرض للبهدله والحجز من سلطات المطار التى كما قال عاملته بقسوة حتى اضطر فى ان يستنجد بطاقم السفارة المصرية فى انجولا !
التصريحات المستفزة والكم الهائل من الاساءات التى ظل يطلقها ضد المريخ وادارته عبر الفضائيات خلال الايام الماضية تدفعنا للتأكيد وتكرار ماذكرناه سابقا بان الحارس المتهور اذا عاد اليوم للخرطوم فهو يفعل ذلك من اجل البحث عن مصلحته فى فك ارتباطه مع النادى بالتراضى وليس خوفا من لجنة التحقيق او حتى احتراما لنصوص عقده مع النادى , لانه لو كان لديه ذرة من الاحترام للمريخ الذى يربطه به عقد او احتراما للضوابط التى يفترض ان تحكم تصرفاته كلاعب محترف لما استطاع ان يرتكب حماقة واحدة ضد المريخ او يتصرف على نحو مافعل فى مطار لواندا ,, وانما دافعه من وراء هذه العودة فقط هو البحث عن وسيلة يتحرر بها من قيود النادى وفسخ العقد بالتراضى حتى يتمكن من اكمال اتفاقه المبدىء مع نادي سموحه الذى يرغب فى ضمه والمشاركة معه فيما تبقى من مباريات فى الدورى المصرى , ومن ثم الحصول على فرصته فى العودة من جديد الى تشكيلة المنتخب المصرى اذا قبل مدربه الامريكى اعتذاره والسماح له بالعودة مرة اخرى لصفوف المنتخب بعدما ابعده من خياراته وفضل عليه زميله شريف اكرامى .  






الحارس المصرى يدرك بانه لايستطيع ان ينتقل الى نادى سموحه او اى ناد اخر اذا لم يحصل على موافقة المريخ ,, كما ان مجلس الادارة يملك الحق القانونى الكامل فى محاسبة ومساءلة الحضرى ومعاقبته باى عقوبة تتناسب مع حجم الجرم الذى ارتكبه فى حق المريخ ,, ولكن مع ذلك نرى ان المصلحة تقتضى بان يغلق مجلس الادارة هذا الملف واطلاق سراح اللاعب بالتراضى لان فى ذلك حل جزئى للازمة المالية التى يعانى منها النادى , فالمريخ لم تعد لديه القدرة المادية فى الصرف على الحضرى اذا استمر حتى نهاية عقده او حتى يونيو القادم ,ومن الافضل له ان يلتفت الى بقية محترفيه ويمنحهم مستحقاتهم المتأخرة بدلا من الصرف على الحارس المتمرد !
فسخ عقد الحضرى وانهاء العلاقة معه بالتراضى ليس عيبا ولاينتقص من قدر ومكانة المريخ كما يتوهم بعض اعضاء مجلس الادارة !! وانما العيب ان يقف المجلس ضد رغبة جماهير المريخ التى لم تعد تتحمل رؤية هذا المغرور فى حراسة الشباك الحمراء مرة اخرى ,, اتركوا العناد والمكابرة وانظروا لمصلحة ناديكم !
الاجانب براءة من هزيمة المنتخب !
عدد الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا جزءا من اسباب الهزيمة الثقيلة التى تعرض لها منتخبنا امام غانا فى كوماسي ضمن تصفيات كاس العالم الى الاسلوب التى يتبعه مدربا المريخ والهلال الكوكى وغارزيتو فى الاهتمام بمشاركة المحترفين الاجانب وعدم اشراك نجوم المنتخب فى الناديين فى مراكزهم الاصلية وضرب مثلا بما يتعرض له نجم الدين فى المريخ بعدم اشراكه فى مركزه الاساسي رغم انه عنصر مهم جدا فى تشكيلة المنتخب الوطنى !
اعتقد ان مازدا لم يوفق فى ان يعزى جزءا من اسباب هزيمة المنتخب لاسلوب مدربا المريخ والهلال , فالكوكى وغارزيتو من حقهما ان يوظفا لاعبيهم بما يخدم مصالح الناديين وبما يتناسب مع ظروف المباريات , كما لايمكن لهما ان يتخليا عن المحترفين الاجانب اذا كان ايا منهم يمثل اضافة فنية لفريقه , ولاننسي بان مشاركة ناديي القمة فى دورى الابطال تفرض عليهما الاعتماد على المحترفين الاجانب فى المراكز التى تتناسب مع قدراتهم حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب اللاعب الوطنى .
مشكلة المنتخب ليست فى التوظيف غير الصحيح للاعب الوطنى فى ناديه وانما هى ازمة تخطيط وادارة ومال ,, لانه حتى لو تم منع الاندية من التعاقد مع المحترفين الاجانب فان الحال لن ينصلح اذا لم تتوفر للمنتخب الوطنى ابسط مقومات الاعداد الزمنى المبرمج وليس ( اعداد المناسبات ) !
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية


عبد المجيد عبد الرازق


عودة الحضري (ذلة)جديدة للمريخ


منذ ان تاسس المريخ في العام 1927 من القرن الماضي لم يتعرض للاهانة وتحمل تصرفات لاعب كما يحدث الان من مجلس المريخ الحالي مع الحارس عصام الحضري الذي اصبح بتصرفاته وبالطريقة التي يتعامل بها معه مجلس الادارة يجعلنا بالفعل نصدق الان ان الحضري في نظر المجلس اكبر من المريخ ومن اي لاعب في الفريق الحالي .
ظللنا ننتقد مجلس الادارة وهو يتساهل مع هذا اللاعب منذ مباراة اهلي شندي الشهيرة بعد ان اعادوه بمسرحية وهو الذي ترك الفريق في اصعب الظروف ولكن للاسف ظل الحال كما هو عليه واللاعب يتمادي في تصرفاته ومجلس الادارة يتودد له بطريقة مهينة لتاريخ المريخ الذي عرف عبر التاريخ بالتمسك بمبدأ لا كبير علي المريخ والتاريخ يحفظ شطب نجوم كبار لهم تاثيرهم علي الفريق اكثر من الحضري وقدموا للكيان مالم يقدم الحضري 1% منه واضرب مثلا بسليمان عبدالقادر وحموري وفتحي فرج الله باكمبا.
كننا نتوقع من المجلس المؤقر وبعد التصرف الاخير للحضري وهو يصل الي لواندا ويرفض السفر مع الفريق ويعود الي بلاده لان سيادته مكس خمس ساعات بالمطار وهو امر عادي في افريقيا ان يكون قرار المجلس اصدار عقوبة في حقه واقلاها فسخ عقده وانهاء هذا الهاجس انتصارا لكرامة المريخ وتمكسا بمبادئه ولكن للاسف نطلع خبرا يفيد بعودته من جديد وان هناك قطب مريخي تكفل بدفع مستحقاته.  






وانا هنا اتقدم بسؤال للمجلس المؤقر ماذا قدم الحضري للمريخ منذ توقيعه للفريق؟ فالحصيلة صفر بل تسبب في خروج الفريق من الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا في موسم 2011 ومن نصف نهائي سيكافا واضاع الموسم الماضي فرصة لن تتكرر وهو يتسبب باستهتاره في هدف ليوباردز الثاني الذي حرم الفريق من الصعود للنهائي والفوز باللقب.
انجاز الحضري الوحيد مع المريخ بطولة كاس السودان فقط وقد احرزها المريخ كثيرا بل هو الاكثر احتكارا لها بل استفاد من المريخ بعد ان ساهم في انهاء مشكلته مع الاتحاد الدولي واعاده للمنتخب ليحقق ارقاما قياسية منها لقب اكثر لاعب شارك في بطولات الاندية الافريقية ويتقاضي مرتبا لايتقاضه لاعبا حتي في الفرق الكبيرة ولم يتقاضاه اي لاعب مصري او عربي .
عودة الحضري تمثل (ذلة) للمريخ وان كان المجلس حريصا علي اداء لامانة والرسالة عليه ان يحسم الامر حتي لوكان الثمن خروج الفريق او هبوطه للدرجة الاولي كما فعل الاهلي والاسماعيلي والزمالك فلاخوف علي المريخ في وجود اكرم الذي لااحد يلومه ان توقف عن النشاط.
ان كان هذا القطب جادا في خطوته عليه ان يدفع للحضري بقية مستحقاته ويساهم في التسجيلات التكميلة بتسجيل حارس او مهاجم وسيكون الحضري هو الخاسر فلن يجد فريقا يلعب له ونعلم انه يريد العدة ليعود الي المنتخب لنال شرف المشاركة في نهائيات كاس العالم 2014 ان تاهل الفراعنة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صيحة


موسي مصطفي


فضيحة جديدة .. لجنة هباني .. موت الضان!!


· لم نفق من صدمة الحضري..!!


· صحونا على صدمة جديدة!!


· صدمة اكثر ايلاما والما.. عدم جاهزية ملعب المريخ !!


· سخروا من الهلال ومن ملعب استاد الخرطوم ومن كل ملاعب الدنيا وتناسوا اننا نعيش ازمة ادارة .!


· من فشل في الاتيان بلاعب او احراز بطولة هل يمكن ان يحافظ على موروثات المريخ..؟!!


· الاخ عصام الحاج مكابر.. !!


· لا زال يمسك بادارة النادي وكل يوم يسقط في الامتحان!.؟


· ليس لانه اداري فاشل .. بل لانه يقود مجموعة ادمنت الفشل وعرفت بان كراعها حارة!!


· هذه المجموعة قادت الاخ جمال الوالي من فشل الى فشل ومن سقوط الى سقوط حتى هرب الاخ جمال الوالي بجلده تاركا لها الجمل بما حمل!!


· مجموعة فشل في قيادتها الاخ جمال بكل ماله ىوجبروته وسطوته بالتاكيد لن ينجح الاخ عصام الحاج في قيادتها الى تحقيق النجاح.


· مجموعة منقسمة ومتقسمة لن تحقق الالتئام بنادي المريخ وما يحدث جريمة اخي عصام..!!


· كل من يعشق المريخ او يشجع كرة القدم يعرف ان عصام الحاج رجل متدين مهذب خلوق ورع يسهر حتى الصباح في عبادة الله ..محب لرسوله والمريخ !!


· كل الرياضيين يعرفون حقيقة ماثلة وهي ان عصام الحاج رجل (دوغري) و لكن ما يحدث الان ليس في مصلحة المريخ!!


· حروب ..تمرد .. عصيان .. اشتباكات..مش معقول يا عصام!!


· امناك على المريخ اخي عصام .. تركه لك جمال وغيره من المريخاب هو في المركز الثاني والان في عهدك يحرز المركز الثالث..!!


· الم يكن ذلك ظلم للمريخ والمريخاب اخي عصام!!


· اين مريخيتك التي تدعك تواصل المريخ يسقط داخل ملعبه امام هلال الجبال..!!


· اين مريخيتك والمريخ يعاني طوال (90) دقيقة يفشل في تسديدة ( شوطة) واحدة تجاه مرمي الاخ معز محجوب!!


· حرام والله !!


· ما شاهدناه امام الهلال دا كان مريخ وين يا عصام ؟؟!! .


· المريخ فقد اهم سماته ومميزاته!!


· بالامس تم الاخ عصام الناقصة !!


· بمثلما اصبح المريخ بلا فريق كرة ايضا اصبح بلا ملعب !!


· وربنا يستر ياتي يوما ويعرض فيه نادي المريخ في المزاد العلني ..!!


· المريخ فقد بطولة الدوري الممتاز..!!


· لاننا لن ننتظر تعثر الهلال !!


· فانتظارنا سيطول اخي عصام!!


· تبقي فقط بطولة الابطال ودي مستحيلة جدا!!


· لجنة هباني فعلت فعلتها!!


· فضيحة جديدة تضاف الى فضائح المجلس !!


· المريخ بلا ملعب ولا فريق ولا بطولات!!


· الشافنا لعبنا في دوري زكي عباس ما كضب!!


· موت الضان مسلسل نهديه للاخ عصام الحاج
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الحضري يتحدث لـ «قوون» وينفي حضوره للـخرطوم وانتقاله لسموحة المصري


نفى حارس المريخ الدولي المتواجد بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة ماتردد بشدة حول توقيعه عقد مع نادي سموحة المصري وانتقاله اليه لمدة عامين.. مؤكدا بان هذا الحديث لا اساس له من الصحة كما نفي اللاعب حضوره للخرطوم اليوم على نحو ماتناقلته العديد من الوسائط كاشفا بانه يركز حاليا مع اسرته ووالدته المريضة.  


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مازدا في إفادات مثيرة عقب مباراة غانا ..و الكرة السودانية «مستعمرة» بالأجانب!!


كانت رحلة المنتخب الوطني الأول ـ صقور الجديان ـ إلى غانا حافلة بالأحداث والمواقف المثيرة التي تستحق أن نقف عندها بالدراسة والتحليل.
وسنبدأ أولى حلقات هذه السلسلة مع المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب لنتعرف على وجهة نظره حول الحدث ومن بعد ذلك نبدأ رحلتنا للتصحيح..كنا مع مازدا قبل أن يسافر إلى غانا وكان يتحدث بصوت مسموع عن أهمية الإعداد للمباريات الكبيرة وضرورة إقامة المعسكرات لتنقية الأجواء وتهيئة اللاعبين نفسياً وبدنياً لتقديم أداء أفضل ولم يجد ردًا ولا حتى تعليقاً
وانتظر حتى منحوه إذناً للسفر وفرصة لأداء مران واحد فقط بدار الرياضة.. وسافرت البعثة عن طريق مصر للطيران في رحلة مرهقة تبدأ في الساعات الأولى من الصباح.



سافرت بعثة صقور الجديان في ظروف صعبة وقاهرة لمواجهة المنتخب الأول في أفريقيا!!

سنبدأ اليوم سلسلة من الملفات عن منتخب السودان ورحلة كوماسي وما ترتب عليها من تبعات.. وما حدث هناك بالتفصيل!!

وهذه هي إفادات مازدا عقب المباراة تحصلنا عليها ونحن في طريق العودة إلى الخرطوم ودار الحوار بيننا داخل الطائرة المصرية.. وتوجه مازدا بعدها إلى المغرب وعدنا إلى الخرطوم.

مباراة جيدة

يقول مازدا: المباراة كانت جيدة من الناحية التكتيكية وتعد من أفضل المباريات التي أداها المنتخب منذ البطولة الأفريقية بغينيا والجابون..

وقال: ركزنا على جاهزية العناصر التي لديها خبرة وانسجام لمثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة .. وخضنا المباراة بهؤلاء اللاعبين فلا خيار أمامنا غيرهم.

غياب مؤثر

ويقول مازدا: عانينا من بعض الغيابات المؤثرة خاصة في خط الدفاع لإبتعاد معظمهم عن المشاركة في المباريات مع أنديتهم أو إشراكهم في مراكزهم غير الطبيعية مثل مصعب عمر ومعاوية فداسي ونجم الدين عبد الله، كما أن هناك عنصر أساسي معنا لا يشارك مع ناديه وهو سامي عبد الله.

ويضيف: في خط الهجوم فقدنا مدثر كاريكا .. كما أن بكري لا يشارك مع ناديه .. ولم يكن من الممكن الاستعانة بالعناصر المرصودة في الدوري لعامل الانسجام والتهيئة لمثل هذه المباريات.

ظروف سالبة

ويواصل مازدا حديثه المثير ويقول: ظروف الاتحاد المالية لم تمكن المنتخب من أداء أي مباراة إعدادية خلال الشهور الأربعة الماضية ومرت كل أيام الفيفا للمباريات الودية دون أن تلعب أي مباراة.

الأهداف الأربعة

يعود مازدا للحديث عن الأهداف الأربعة ويقول: هذه الأهداف نتجت عن أخطاء فردية وغياب للتغطية ما بين خط الدفاع وحارس المرمى .. وهذه من المشاكل التي انتقلت من الأندية إلى المنتخب ولم نجد فرصة كافية للإعداد لنعالج مثل هذه الظواهر وستظل مثل هذه المشاكل موجودة إذا لم نصححها خلال فترة الإعداد.

المكسب الوحيد

ويواصل مازدا: المكسب الحقيقي لنا في مباراة غانا هو الأداء الرفيع خصوصاً لخط الوسط في الشوط الثاني، وكذلك أطراف الدفاع في خلق الفرص من العمق والأطراف.. لكن تبقى المشكلة هي ترجمة كل هذه الفرص إلى أهداف.

الأجانب

ويواصل مازدا حديثه الساخن ويقول: لابد من إعادة النظر في عملية التواجد الكثيف للأجانب في الأندية وتقليص العدد إلى ثلاثة لاعبين فقط.

وقال: لابد أن تتجاوب الأندية لحماية الكرة السودانية بدافع وطني بعيداً عن الانتماء الضيق .. هذه مشكلة كبيرة وخطيرة نعاني منها في المنتخب .. وستستمر المعاناة أكثر وأكثر إذا لم نجد لها العلاج .. فالمرحلة تحتاج لتضافر الجهود.

تمويل ثابت

ويضيف مازدا: نحتاج لتمويل ثابت ولن يتأتى ذلك إلا من خلال الشركات للرعاية ونحتاج لبرامج إعداد حقيقية للمنتخب خلال الفترة المقبلة.

ويقول: الفريق الحالي تغلب عليه العناصر الشابة بمعدل أعمار مناسب سنحتاج إلى تغذيته بمزيد من الدماء الحارة من الدوري الممتاز .. ولابد من أن نستفيد من المباريات المتبقية في تصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم لتجهيز هذا الفريق ليتأهل إلى نهائيات بطولة (الشان) بجنوب أفريقيا 2014م.

ثم عاد ليختتم حديثه بقوله: إذا نجحنا في تحرير الكرة السودانية من استعمار الأجانب سنحقق الغايات.

مجدي حسب الرسول السوداني الوحيد بكوماسي

يعتبر حارس الموردة السابق مجدي حسب الرسول هو السوداني الوحيد المقيم بكوماسي ويعمل في إحدى شركات الكاكاو الكبيرة.

مجدي يتحدث الانجليزية بطلاقة ولديه علاقات مميزة مع الأندية ويعرف أفضل النجوم.

تحدثنا مع مجدي حول العديد من المواضيع سنستعرضها في حلقاتنا القادمة.

قصة علم الجنوب في التذكرة

قام الاتحاد الغاني بطباعة تذاكر المباراة قبل أسبوع من موعد اللقاء وبدأت عملية التوزيع مبكراً خوفاً من الإزدحام.

المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها أحد أن الاتحاد الغاني لم يفرق بين علم السودان ودولة جنوب السودان .. فوضع علم الجنوب بدلاً عن علم السودان.

احتج الوفد الإداري وسبقه أفراد الجالية في الاحتجاج لكن لم يتم التصحيح ووزعت التذاكر بوصفها القديم وفيها صورة علم الجنوب.

الخطأ الثاني كان في النشيد الوطني حيث أعلن عن ترديد النشيد ثم أوقف فجأة وأعيد مرة ثانية.

المؤتمر الوطني حاضرًا في أكرا وكوماسي

حرص أعضاء المؤتمر الوطني السوداني الموجودين في غانا على تقديم أجمل وأرقى الخدمات لبعثة السودان منذ وصولها وحتى موعد مغادرتها، حيث قام السيد فتحي عنبر وأركان حربه بتذليل المشاكل والعقبات التي واجهت البعثة في أكرا وكوماسي ووجدوا الإشادة والتقدير والثناء من الوفد الإداري للبعثة ..

وقال فتحي في حديثه لـ(قوون): إن ما قاموا به واجب وطني تجاه المنتخب الذي يمثل الوطن، وقال: حاضرون في كل الأوقات لإستقبال كل البعثات السودانية القادمة إلى غانا.

بص متواضع لنقل البعثة للمطار

انتقلت بعثة السودان إلى مطار أكرا ببص متواضع لا يرقى لمستوى البعثات الكبيرة ولا يشبه البصات التي يوفرها الاتحاد السوداني للبعثات القادمة.

منظر البص أثار حفيظة أفراد الجالية السودانية وسجلوا احتجاجاً شديد اللهجة وطلبوا معاملة الغاني بالمثل.

غدًا انطباعات عائد من كوماسي تقرأ فيها:

٭ ماهي حكاية البرنس هيثم مصطفى؟

٭ احتراف بلة جابر حقيقة أم خيال؟

٭ من هم المبعدين من قائمة صقور الجديان القادمة ولماذا؟

٭ ومواضيع أخرى مثيرة.

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الفريق يختتم إعداده بالهلال ويعسكر بفندق الدوحة

مدرب الفريق «ماو»: ولا نقل شأناً عن المريخ وهدفنا نقاط المباراة




يواصل فريق الأمل العطبراوي من تحضيراته لمباراة الغد أمام المريخ، حيث أجرى الفريق مرانه الختامي للمباراة مساء أمس بعطبرة ويختتم الفريق تحضيراته - لمواجهة المريخ مساء غدٍ بإستاد الهلال - بتمرين في السابعة من مساء اليوم وكان الفريق قد أجرى تجربة ودية عقب مباراة النيل بالممتاز أمام فريق الحواشات الباوقة والذي يستعد بدوره للمشاركة في الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز، وكسب فريق الأمل التجربة بهدف نظيف وانتظم الفهود في معسكرهم
ببيت اللاعبين بعطبرة واكتفى الجهاز الفني للفريق بالتدريبات عقب تجربة فريق الحواشات الباوقة.



الفريق ينتقل إلى فندق الدوحة
ومن المنتظر أن يقيم فريق الأمل عقب حضوره من عطبرة بفندق دوحة الخرطوم استعدادًا لمواجهة الغد أمام المريخ على أن يتدرب الفريق مساء اليوم بملعب المباراة بإستاد الهلال مران خفيف ويفقد الفهود في مباراة الغد عادل ناصر بعامل الإصابة فيما عدا ذلك يخلو كشف الفريق من الإصابات.


مدرب الفريق محمد عبد النبي «ماو»:
نستهدف نقاط المباراة وقادرون على هزيمة المريخ
وقال المدير الفني للفهود المدرب محمد عبد النبي «ماو» إنه مطمئن للشكل العام لفريقه في مباراة الغد أمام المريخ والفريق مكتمل الجاهزية، وأكد على التصميم لكسب نتيجة المباراة وفريقه قادر على الحاق الهزيمة بالمريخ وسبق وأن تغلبوا عليه داخل ملعبه وأنهم يسعون للتمثيل الخارجي، فلابد لهم من مقارعة الكبار حتى يحصلوا على مبتغاهم لأنهم أيضاً كبار ولا يقلون شأناً عن أندية القمة، وأضاف أنه لابد من خوض مواجهات قوية أمام الأندية الكبيرة حتى نستطيع الحصول على أحد المقاعد المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي، وأكد على جاهزية نجوم الفريق لتقديم مباراة كبيرة مساء غدٍ أمام المريخ، وأضاف أن من أقوى العناصر المرشحة لخوض المباراة يأتي على رأسها مرتضى، طارق مختار، مجدي أمبدة، آدم ساير، محمدو، طارق وبقية العقد الفريد واسترسل المدرب محمد عبد النبي قائلاً: نعلم أن المباراة على ملعب الهلال وأن أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ يمكنها متابعة المباراة والوقوف خلف فريقها ولن يختلف الوضع كثيراً عن القلعة الحمراء، ولكن الفريق قادر على التعامل مع أحداث المباراة، فالأمل فريق كبير ويستطيع التعامل مع الكبار.

واختتم المدرب محمد عبد النبي حديثه قائلاً: مطمئن للشكل العام للفريق وغير منزعج وباستطاعة اللاعبين تقديم مباراة جيدة ولن نرضى بغير الثلاث نقاط حتى حافظ على حظوظنا في احتلال أحد المراكز الأولى الثلاث بغرض التمثيل الخارجي.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اللاعب سيقوم باخطار المسؤولين
عرض فرنسي لنجم المريخ بله جابر


عرض فرنسي لنجم المريخ بله جابر

كشفت الانباء الواردة من مدينة كوماسي الغانية عن تلقي نجم المريخ ومنتخبنا الوطني بله جابر لعرض للانتقال للدوري الفرنسي عبر وكيل تعاقدات معروف اجرى اتصال باللاعب وعقد اجتماع معه وطلب اعطائه الموافقة بخصوص هذه الخطوة حيث سيقوم اللاعب باخطار مسؤولي المريخ اليوم لمتابعة الامر.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عبر خطاب رسمي امس
طعن في عضوية نادي المريخ ومجلس الإدارة
تقدم قطب المريخ البارز وعضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ صلاح احمد علي نصر بطعن وشكوى في مواجهة مجلس المريخ لمفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بما اسماه بموجب احكام المادة 31 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة للخرطوم للعام 2007 بخصوص تسجيل وتجديد العضوية بالنادي مطالبا بوقف هذه الاجراءات وتدخل المفوضية في هذا الامر.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في السادسة من عصراليوم بالاكاديمية
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي استعدادا للامل العطبراوي
يختتم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السادسة من عصر اليوم بملعب الاكاديمية العسكرية العليا بامدرمان مناوراته التدريبية استعدادا لمواجهة الامل عطبرة عشية غد الخميس في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز ضمن مباريات الجولة الخامسة للبطولة بملعب استاد الهلال وسيركز الكوكي علي العناصر التي ستخوض مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لجنة الحالات الطارئة توافق على طلب هلال كادوقلي وتؤجل مباراته مع سيد الاتيام للجمعة
قررت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجراء تعديل في موعد مباراتي القمة أمام الأمل عطبرة والاتحاد مدني ليوم بعد غدٍ الخميس ، حيث يستضيف المريخ باستاد الهلال فريق الأمل عطبرة ، بينما يحل الهلال ضيفاً على الاتحاد بمدني وذلك بدلاً عن اليوم الأربعاء . فيما تم تأجيل لقاء الأهلي مدني وضيفه فريق هلال كادقلي ليوم التاسع العشرين من هذا الشهر بدلاً عن الثامن والعشرين منه.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نتائج منافسات كأس السودان أمس
في منافسات كاس السودان التي جرت امس في المرحلة الثانية اسفرت نتائجها كالاتي:

ببورتسودان فاز الامل بورتسودان على سكر حلفا الجديد بهدف دون مقابل . بهذه النتيجة تأهل الامل للمرحلة القادمة.

وباستاد الابيض تأهل الفجر الابيض بعد التعادل مع الوحدة ام روابة سلبيا وكان الفجر قد فاز علي الوحدة بام روابة 1/صفر.

وبملعب الدلنج تمكن الجبيل من الفوز على النجدة سنجة بهدف.

وفي كسلا فاز مريخ الدمازين على التاكا كسلا 4/3 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية.بعد انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف يذكر ان المباراة الاولى كانت انتهت بفوز التاكا ايضا 1/صفر

وباستاد عطبرة فاز الجلاء بربر على النسر عطبرة 2/1 وبهذه النتيجة تأهل الجلاء.

وباستاد الخرطوم فاز النسور جبل اولياء على التحرير الخرطوم 3/صفر وبذلك تأهل النسور للمرحلة التالية من المنافسة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يواجه فهود الشمال بملعب الهلال


كشف مولانا ازهري وداعة الله عن مساعي جادة مع الاخوة في مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال لاستضافة لقاء المريخ امام الامل العطبراوي عشية بعد غد الخميس في بطولة الممتاز رغم اعمال الصيانة الجارية بملعب الهلال وذلك نسبة لاغلاق استاد المريخ وانشغال استاد الخرطوم بمباراة الاهليين شندي والخرطوم في بطولة الممتاز في نفس الجولة وفي نفس التوقيت.


ابدى المدرب العام لنادي المريخ الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي عن ارتياح الجهاز الفني من تأجيل مباراة الفريق المقررة لها عشية غد الاربعاء امام الامل عطبرة في بطولة الممتاز الى مساء الخميس بعد عودة النجوم الدوليين من المنتخب مؤكدا انها ستجنب اللاعبين الدوليين ارهاق الرحلة الطويلة وتتيح الفرصة للجهاز الفني للفريق بان يسير برنامجه بالصورة المطلوبة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ
ﺃﺯﻫﺮﻱ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : ﻟﻮ ﻋﺜﺮﺕ ﺑﻐﻠﺔ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﻮﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ
ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻬﺎ .. ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺳﺎﺧﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ
ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻋﺼﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﻫﺠﺎﻡ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ
ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ
.. ﻭﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﻗﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺤﺚ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻧﻴﻠﻬﺎ
ﺃﺯﻫﺮﻯ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ:ﺃﻗﺴﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﺸﺪ
ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﻣﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻋﺜﺮﺕ ﺑﻐﻠﺔ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪﺟﻌﻔﺮ:ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ
ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻤﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻔﻮﺯ
ﻋﺮﻳﺾ
ﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪﺍﺣﻤﺪﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ
ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻼﺯﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ
ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻚ ﻭﻋﻤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ..ﺃﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ..ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻃﺎﻳﺸﻴﻦ..ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ
ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻌﻮﻥ ﺗﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ
ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻳﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺳﻴﺢ ﺗﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
ﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﻳﺴﺤﻖ ﺍﻻﻣﻼﻙ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*
المريخ اليوم 
هيثم محمد علي
المريخ يؤدي المناورة الختامية لاصطياد الفهود

الفريق يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي مساء امس بالاكاديمية العسكرية والكوكي يركز علي التهديف
السد العالي يتحدث «للمريخ اليوم» من قاهرة المعز وينفي تعاقده مع سموحة
تطورات خطيرة في ملف العضوية بخصوص الجمعية العمومية وصلاح نصر يتقدم بطعن للمفوضية

احبائي  امراء الكويت زلزال الملاعب عشاق الشفق الاحمر في كل مكان اسعد الله  صباحكم ومساءكم بكل خير ونحن نلتقيكم في مشوار جديد عبر «المريخ اليوم»  لننقل لكم آخر التطورات في القلعة الحمراء حيث وصلت الخرطوم فجر امس بعثة  منتخبنا الوطني الاول لكرة القدم من مدينة كوماسي عبر ثلاثة مطارات من اكرا  ثم القاهرة اخيرا مطار الخرطوم الدولي في رحلة استغرقت 14 ساعة بعد ان ادي  صقور الجديان مباراة الجولة الثالثة امام نجوم غانا السوداء التي خسرها  الصقور برباعية نظيفة وضمت تشكيلة المنتخب عددا كبيرا من النجوم الدوليين  حيث انضم 11 لاعبا لمعسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر عصر امس بعد رحلة مطولة بقيادة  هيثم مصطفى واكرم الهادي واحمد عبدالله ضفر ونجم الدين عبدالله وبله جابر  ومصعب عمر وامير كمال ورمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف وفيصل موسى ومحمد موسى  وانضم الدوليون لتحضيرات الفريق استعدادا لمواجهة فهود الشمال الامل  العطبراوي عشية غد الخميس بملعب استاد الهلال ضمن مباريات الجولة الخامسة  لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز هذا وسيشارك النجوم الدوليون بجانب المجموعة  الموجودة في المران الختامي عصر اليوم بملعب الاكاديمية العليا حيث سيضع  الكوكي اللمسات النهائية لمواجهة واصطياد الفهود بملعب «حبيبنا الهلال»  وكان الفريق قد ادي مرانه الرئيسي مساء امس بملعب الاكاديمية العليا  بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وشهد المران عودة ومشاركة النسر النيجيري كلتشي  اوسونوا بعد تماثله للشفاء وركز المدير الفني على التهديف استعداداً  لمواجهة الغد وكان 25 لاعبا قد انتظموا في معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر  باستثناء عصام الحضري المتواجد ببلاده وتم ضم حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن  بتعليمات من مدرب الحراس هشام السيد استعدادا لمواجهة الغد امام فهود  الشمال ومن ثم امام الارسنال بحاضرة دارجعل واخيرا امام ريكرتايفو الانجولي  في جولة الاياب ومعركة العبور في دوري الابطال باذن الله لتبقى كل  الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات تحف فرسان الفرقة الحمراء قبل مواجهة فهود  الشمال غدا باذن الله.

نفى حضوره للخرطوم وتعاقده مع سموحة
السد العالي حالياً مركز مع اسرتي ووالدتي
نفى  حارس المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري المتواجد بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة  الانباء التي ترددت مساء امس عبر عدد من المواقع الالكترونية والفضائيات  المصرية وتناولتها وسائط اعلامية سودانية عن توقيع عقد مع نادي سموحة  المصري لمدة عامين.. مؤكدا بان ذلك لم يحدث وان هذه شائعات واحاديث غير  صحيحة كما نفي وصوله للخرطوم اليوم برفقة وكيله محمد شيحة لانهاء تعاقده  بالتراضي مع الفريق وقال الحضري انا حاليا مركز مع والدتي المريضة واسرتي  ولا اشغل بالي بما يثار ويكتب هنا وهناك.

تطورات خطيرة بخصوص ملف العضوية
عضو الجمعية العمومية صلاح نصر يتقدم بشكوى في مواجهة مجلس الإدارة
تقدم  عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ ومقرر تنظيم جبهة تصحيح المسار بشكوى  رسمية ظهر امس لمفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم في مجلس الادارة  بخصوص ما اسماه بالتجاوزات التي حدثت في العضوية قبل الجمعية العمومية  المرتقبة في شهر يونيو حيث جاء في فحوي المذكرة والشكوى التي تحصلت «المريخ  اليوم» علي نسخة منها انه عمل وبموجب احكام المادة 31 من قانون هيئات  الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم للعام 2007 نحيطكم علما بالاتي: تسجيل  العضوية الجديدة يتم خارج النادي وهو مايتعارض تماماً مع النظام الاساسي  للنادي

2- العضوية القديمة ايضا يتم السداد لها خارج النادي مما  يجعلها مكان شك وريبة في كيفية السداد ومصادره وهل تدخله اموالها لخزانة  النادي ام تسدد من مديونيات لبعض اعضاء مجلس ادارة النادي مما يعد ايضا  مخالفة للنظام الاساسي.

3 - العضوية الجديدة والقديمة تقوم بالاجراءات شركة وارد التجارية وتلك تتعارض مع النظام الاساسي وكافة قوانين الولاية.

4  - ذات الشركة المذكورة بالاتفاق مع النادي اصبحت هي المسؤولة عن العضوية  والسداد ولم تكن بالطريقة السليمة والمنصوص عنها في القانون بمعنى لم تعتمد  عبر مناقصة معلنا عنها في اجهزة الاعلام.

5 - ذات الشركة وبموجب اتفاقها تفقد النادي 20% من اموال العضوية

6 - تحديد اشتراكات العضوية تحددها الجمعية العمومية وليس مجلس الادارة ومايجري الان يتعارض ايضا مع النظام الاساسي للنادي.

7 - ترتيب شئون العضوية يكون عبر لجنة يحددها مجلس الادارة او المفوضية كما حدث في نادي الهلال وان الامور غير واضحة وهذا لم يحدث.

8 - المفوضية نفسها بعيدة جدا عن مايجري من احداث ونطالب بالتدخل وممارسة اجراءاتها وفق النظام الاساسي والنادي.

ضوابط مشددة بفندق ابشر
المهندس يطمئن الانصار قبل مواجهة الفهود والارسنال
كشف  مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ في تصريحات صحفية مساء امس عن اكتمال صفوف الفريق  وانتظام 25 لاعبا باستثناء عصام الحضري الذي قضيته على طاولة المجلس واكد  بانه لاتوجد اي ايقافات او اصابات مؤكدا بان الـ 25 لاعبا الموجودين في  معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر جاهزين لمواجهة الغد امام فهود الشمال ومن ثم امام  الارسنال شندي واخيرا في البطولة الافريقية امام ريكرتيفو مؤكدا بان  المعسكر سيستمر حتى السادس من ابريل موعد مباراة الفريق الافريقية وكان  المهندس قد فرض ضوابط مشددة علي معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر.

انباء عن عرض فرنسي لجابر
تألق ثلاثي الفرقة الحمراء مع صقور الجديان
حملت  الانباء الواردة من غانا عبر موفود قوون الزميل معاوية صابر الذي كشف عن  تلقي نجم الفريق بله جابر لعرض احترافي من احد الوكلاء للانتقال للدوري  الفرنسي كاشفا بان اتصالات بين اللاعب والوكيل وان الايام القادمة ستشهد  الكثير حول هذا الامر فيما اكدت الانباء ايضا عن تألق كبير ولافت لثلاثي  الفريق بقيادة احمد عبدالله ضفر وبله جابر بجانب راجي عبدالعاطي بعد دخوله  في الشوط الثاني امام النجوم السوداء حيث قدم الثلاثي مردودا فنيا ممتازا  في مباراة الصقور بكوماسي تجعلهم ضمن خيارات الكوكي لمباراة الغد امام فهود  الشمال منذ البداية.

محطة اخيرة
{ ياربي بالمصطفي بلغ مقاصدنا  واغفر لنا فيما مضي ياواسع الكرم.. اللهم ارزقنا حسن التوكل عليك ودوام  الاقبال اليك .. اللهم اكفنا شر وساوس الشيطان وغنا شر الانس والجان. وتولى  قبض ارواحنا عند الاجل مع شدة الشوق الى لقائك يا رحمن.. اللهم انك عفو  كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا.. اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبي  الامى اللهم آمين.

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ

ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻫﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ
ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ
ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ:ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ
ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ
ﺍﻓﻀﻞ
ﻣﺎﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ..ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ
ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ..ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻰ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
ﻛﺒﺮ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﻜﻔﻠﻪ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻰ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ
ﺗﻮﻋﺪ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺿﺎﺓ ﻣﺮﻭﺟﻰ ﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺫﺑﺔ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ:ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺩﻋﻤﻪ
ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﺣﺮﺻﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
25 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ:ﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺄﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ
ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ
ﻗﺒﻞ
ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻩ
ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺛﻼﺛﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻋﻠﻲ ﺫﻣﺔ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ (ﻣﻴﺮﻭ ) ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﻙ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺭﺯ ﻣﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﺎﻹﻗﺼﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻠﺔ ﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
2014 ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﺍﻟﺸﻨﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺇﺭﺗﻜﺒﻪ
ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻄﺒﻊ ﻋﻠﻢ
ﺩﻭﻟﺔ )ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ( ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺰﺍﻛﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺭﻓﻊ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﺑﺎﻳﺎﺭﻭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺇﺣﺘﻀﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺗﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻄﺒﻊ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﻋﻠﻢ
ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻟﻘﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ
ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ) ﻓﻴﻔﺎ (
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺧﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺨﻄﺎﺏ
ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﺃﻛﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ
ﺳﻴﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺭﺍﺩﻋﺔ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻪ
ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ
ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ (ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ) ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عبد الغني

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا عبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ



 
ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻫﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ :ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎﻋﻨﺪﻫﻢ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ.. ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ.. ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺗﻮﻋﺪ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺿﺎﺓ ﻣﺮﻭﺟﻰ ﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺫﺑﺔ .. ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎب ﺣﺮﺻﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
25 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ : ﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺄﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻮﺩ
ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻩ
ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﺛﻼﺛﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ .. ﻛﺒﺮ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﻜﻔﻠﻪ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻰ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ
شهد مشاركة الدوليين .. الفرقة الحمراء تجري تدريبها الرئيس استعدادا للفهود .. الكوكي يستعين بخدمات الرباعي .. يمنح بقية الدوليين راحة .. وتالق لسليماني وموانزافيما انتظم الدوليون بالمعسكر امس .. المريخ ينهي تدريباته لمعركة الفهود من السلاح الطبي .. نجوم المنتخب الوطني يشاركون في الحصة الاخيرة والتعديل الاخير يسعد الكوكي
غاني يتعهد بنقل بلة جابر الى فرنسا
هشام السيد يواصل العمل الجاد مع الثنائي
الكوكي يلعب دور المعد البدني
ابدى سعادته بقيام مباريات تصفيات كاس العالم .. مدرب ليبولو يعد بتجهيز المصابين للاياب .. كاليستو : اللعب كل احد واربعاء ارهقنا وسنستعيد كارليتوس وموسوماري امام المريخ
هداف البرتغال واثق من وصول ليبولو لمجموعات الابطال .. منديز للزعيم : زملائي قادرون عى التاهل من ملعب المريخ
موقع ريكورد البرتغالي يعلن عودة المهاجم الخطير توماس للمشاركة .. مدرب ليبولو وصفه بالخبر السعيد وقال : انه هداف بالفطرة مع الكثير من الخبرة


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*::ضوابط مشددة بفندق ابشر
المهندس يطمئن الانصار قبل مواجهة الفهود والارسنال::


كتب : هيثم محمد علي


كشف مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ في تصريحات صحفية مساء امس عن اكتمال صفوف الفريق وانتظام 25 لاعبا باستثناء عصام الحضري الذي مازالت قضيته على طاولة المجلس واكد بانه لاتوجد اي ايقافات او اصابات مؤكدا بان الـ 25 لاعبا الموجودين في معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر جاهزين لمواجهة الغد امام فهود الشمال ومن ثم امام الارسنال شندي واخيرا في البطولة الافريقية امام ريكرتيفو مؤكدا بان المعسكر سيستمر حتى السادس من ابريل موعد مباراة الفريق الافريقية وكان المهندس قد فرض ضوابط مشددة علي معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يؤدي المناورة الختامية لاصطياد الفهود






الفريق يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي مساء امس بالاكاديمية العسكرية والكوكي يركز علي التهديف






السد العالي يتحدث «للمريخ اليوم» من قاهرة المعز وينفي تعاقده مع سموحة






تطورات خطيرة في ملف العضوية بخصوص الجمعية العمومية وصلاح نصر يتقدم بطعن للمفوضية






احبائي امراء الكويت زلزال الملاعب عشاق الشفق الاحمر في كل مكان اسعد الله صباحكم ومساءكم بكل خير ونحن نلتقيكم في مشوار جديد عبر «المريخ اليوم» لننقل لكم آخر التطورات في القلعة الحمراء حيث وصلت الخرطوم فجر امس بعثة منتخبنا الوطني الاول لكرة القدم من مدينة كوماسي عبر ثلاثة مطارات من اكرا ثم القاهرة اخيرا مطار الخرطوم الدولي في رحلة استغرقت 14 ساعة بعد ان ادي صقور الجديان مباراة الجولة الثالثة امام نجوم غانا السوداء التي خسرها الصقور برباعية نظيفة وضمت تشكيلة المنتخب عددا كبيرا من النجوم الدوليين حيث انضم 11 لاعبا لمعسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر عصر امس بعد رحلة مطولة بقيادة هيثم مصطفى واكرم الهادي واحمد عبدالله ضفر ونجم الدين عبدالله وبله جابر ومصعب عمر وامير كمال ورمضان عجب وعلاء الدين يوسف وفيصل موسى ومحمد موسى وانضم الدوليون لتحضيرات الفريق استعدادا لمواجهة فهود الشمال الامل العطبراوي عشية غد الخميس بملعب استاد الهلال ضمن مباريات الجولة الخامسة لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز هذا وسيشارك النجوم الدوليون بجانب المجموعة الموجودة في المران الختامي عصر اليوم بملعب الاكاديمية العليا حيث سيضع الكوكي اللمسات النهائية لمواجهة واصطياد الفهود بملعب «حبيبنا الهلال» وكان الفريق قد ادي مرانه الرئيسي مساء امس بملعب الاكاديمية العليا بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وشهد المران عودة ومشاركة النسر النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا بعد تماثله للشفاء وركز المدير الفني على التهديف استعداداً لمواجهة الغد وكان 25 لاعبا قد انتظموا في معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر باستثناء عصام الحضري المتواجد ببلاده وتم ضم حارس الشباب عبدالرحمن بتعليمات من مدرب الحراس هشام السيد استعدادا لمواجهة الغد امام فهود الشمال ومن ثم امام الارسنال بحاضرة دارجعل واخيرا امام ريكرتايفو الانجولي في جولة الاياب ومعركة العبور في دوري الابطال باذن الله لتبقى كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات تحف فرسان الفرقة الحمراء قبل مواجهة فهود الشمال غدا باذن الله.  












نفى حضوره للخرطوم وتعاقده مع سموحة


السد العالي حالياً مركز مع اسرتي ووالدتي


نفى حارس المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري المتواجد بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة الانباء التي ترددت مساء امس عبر عدد من المواقع الالكترونية والفضائيات المصرية وتناولتها وسائط اعلامية سودانية عن توقيع عقد مع نادي سموحة المصري لمدة عامين.. مؤكدا بان ذلك لم يحدث وان هذه شائعات واحاديث غير صحيحة كما نفي وصوله للخرطوم اليوم برفقة وكيله محمد شيحة لانهاء تعاقده بالتراضي مع الفريق وقال الحضري انا حاليا مركز مع والدتي المريضة واسرتي ولا اشغل بالي بما يثار ويكتب هنا وهناك.  












تطورات خطيرة بخصوص ملف العضوية


عضو الجمعية العمومية صلاح نصر يتقدم بشكوى في مواجهة مجلس الإدارة


تقدم عضو الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ ومقرر تنظيم جبهة تصحيح المسار بشكوى رسمية ظهر امس لمفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم في مجلس الادارة بخصوص ما اسماه بالتجاوزات التي حدثت في العضوية قبل الجمعية العمومية المرتقبة في شهر يونيو حيث جاء في فحوي المذكرة والشكوى التي تحصلت «المريخ اليوم» علي نسخة منها انه عمل وبموجب احكام المادة 31 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم للعام 2007 نحيطكم علما بالاتي: تسجيل العضوية الجديدة يتم خارج النادي وهو مايتعارض تماماً مع النظام الاساسي للنادي






2- العضوية القديمة ايضا يتم السداد لها خارج النادي مما يجعلها مكان شك وريبة في كيفية السداد ومصادره وهل تدخله اموالها لخزانة النادي ام تسدد من مديونيات لبعض اعضاء مجلس ادارة النادي مما يعد ايضا مخالفة للنظام الاساسي.






3 - العضوية الجديدة والقديمة تقوم بالاجراءات شركة وارد التجارية وتلك تتعارض مع النظام الاساسي وكافة قوانين الولاية.






4 - ذات الشركة المذكورة بالاتفاق مع النادي اصبحت هي المسؤولة عن العضوية والسداد ولم تكن بالطريقة السليمة والمنصوص عنها في القانون بمعنى لم تعتمد عبر مناقصة معلنا عنها في اجهزة الاعلام.






5 - ذات الشركة وبموجب اتفاقها تفقد النادي 20% من اموال العضوية






6 - تحديد اشتراكات العضوية تحددها الجمعية العمومية وليس مجلس الادارة ومايجري الان يتعارض ايضا مع النظام الاساسي للنادي.






7 - ترتيب شئون العضوية يكون عبر لجنة يحددها مجلس الادارة او المفوضية كما حدث في نادي الهلال وان الامور غير واضحة وهذا لم يحدث.






8 - المفوضية نفسها بعيدة جدا عن مايجري من احداث ونطالب بالتدخل وممارسة اجراءاتها وفق النظام الاساسي والنادي.






ضوابط مشددة بفندق ابشر


المهندس يطمئن الانصار قبل مواجهة الفهود والارسنال


كشف مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ في تصريحات صحفية مساء امس عن اكتمال صفوف الفريق وانتظام 25 لاعبا باستثناء عصام الحضري الذي قضيته على طاولة المجلس واكد بانه لاتوجد اي ايقافات او اصابات مؤكدا بان الـ 25 لاعبا الموجودين في معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر جاهزين لمواجهة الغد امام فهود الشمال ومن ثم امام الارسنال شندي واخيرا في البطولة الافريقية امام ريكرتيفو مؤكدا بان المعسكر سيستمر حتى السادس من ابريل موعد مباراة الفريق الافريقية وكان المهندس قد فرض ضوابط مشددة علي معسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر.




انباء عن عرض فرنسي لجابر


تألق ثلاثي الفرقة الحمراء مع صقور الجديان


حملت الانباء الواردة من غانا عبر موفود قوون الزميل معاوية صابر الذي كشف عن تلقي نجم الفريق بله جابر لعرض احترافي من احد الوكلاء للانتقال للدوري الفرنسي كاشفا بان اتصالات بين اللاعب والوكيل وان الايام القادمة ستشهد الكثير حول هذا الامر فيما اكدت الانباء ايضا عن تألق كبير ولافت لثلاثي الفريق بقيادة احمد عبدالله ضفر وبله جابر بجانب راجي عبدالعاطي بعد دخوله في الشوط الثاني امام النجوم السوداء حيث قدم الثلاثي مردودا فنيا ممتازا في مباراة الصقور بكوماسي تجعلهم ضمن خيارات الكوكي لمباراة الغد امام فهود الشمال منذ البداية.






محطة اخيرة


{ ياربي بالمصطفي بلغ مقاصدنا واغفر لنا فيما مضي ياواسع الكرم.. اللهم ارزقنا حسن التوكل عليك ودوام الاقبال اليك .. اللهم اكفنا شر وساوس الشيطان وغنا شر الانس والجان. وتولى قبض ارواحنا عند الاجل مع شدة الشوق الى لقائك يا رحمن.. اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا.. اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبي الامى اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ
.
ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻭﺭﺑﺎ ﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
2014
.
ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ 0 : 1 ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻝ 0 : 2 ﺍﺫﺭﺑﻴﺠﺎﻥ
ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ 1 : 1 ﻣﻮﻧﺘﻴﻨﻴﻐﺮﻭ
ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪ 0 : 4 ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ 1 : 4 ﻛﺎﺯﺧﺴﺘﺎﻥ
ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ 0 : 2 ﻣﺎﻟﻄﺎ
ﻛﺮﻭﺍﺗﻴﺎ 1 : 2 ﻭﻳﻠﺰ
ﺑﻠﺠﻴﻜﻴﺎ 0 : 1 ﻣﻘﺪﻭﻧﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻴﻚ 0 : 3 ﺍﺭﻣﻴﻨﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻤﺎﺭﻙ 1 : 1 ﺑﻠﻐﺎﺭﻳﺎ
ﺇﻳﺮﻟﻨﺪﺍ 2 : 2 ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ
ﺇﺳﺘﻮﻧﻴﺎ 0 : 2 ﺍﻧﺪﻭﺭﻭﺍ
ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ 1 : 1 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮ
ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻧﻴﺎ 1 : 2 ﻣﻮﻟﺪﻓﻴﺎ
ﺑﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ 0 : 5 ﺳﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﻨﻮ
.
@ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﻪ


.
ﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ 2014
ﺍﻻﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ 1 : 1 ﺑﻮﻟﻴﻔﻴﺎ
ﺍﻻﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ 1 : 4 ﺑﺎﺭﻏﻮﺍﻱ


.
@ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﺳﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
2014


.
ﺍﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ 0 : 1 ﻟﺒﻨﺎﻥ
ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﻪ 1 : 2 ﻗﻄﺮ
ﺍﻻﺭﺩﻥ 1 : 2 ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ
ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﻟﻴﺎ 2 : 2 ﻋﻤﺎﻥ
.
ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ 2014


.
ﻣﺼﺮ 1 : 2 ﺯﻣﺒﺎﺑﻮﻱ
ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ 1 : 3 ﺑﻨﻴﻦ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*من هنا وهناك// هيثم صديق

اربعاء وعقاب شهر

ولانها الاربعاء الاخيرة في مارس
ولاننا نعيش تحت ظل اربعات متتالية
فلا تثريب علينا ان اهديناكم شعرا (لرابعة العدوية)
(ليس لي عندك ما حييت براحٍ
أنت منى مُمَكنُ في السواد
إن تكن راضياً عليّ فإني
يا مُنى القلب قد بدا إسعادي
لقد انهزم المنتخب برباعية حارقة مذلة
وكذا تنعت كل رباعيات
حتي التي اودعها رفاق سليماني في شباك الجريف
لكنا اغفلنا اما هاما وموجعا معا
وهو ان مازدا تخلي عن ثلاثيته الشهيرة
كان عليه ان يستميت لاجلها
ومع ذلك لا نلومه
فالبرازيل التي شاهدناها تلاعب روسيا امس
ومن قبل ذلك ايطاليا
انما تستعد لمونديال 2014
ولن نلوم اللاعبين
لكنا نلوم الاتحاد يا محمد سيد احمد
لانه هو من يأتي مع وزارة الرياضة بالاموال من الدولة
فاذا لم تدعمكم الدولة فاستقيلوا
هو احتجاج محمود سيجد صدي من الجمهور
لكن هل سيستقيل احد
لن يفعلوا لان مراقبة الانتخابات بالخارج
ومراقبة المباريات
والسفر لحضور الورش لا تاتي الا لمن يقود اتحادا وطنيا
وكما قال القذافي انه لو كان ئيسا لرمي بالاستقالة في وجوه الثوار
فان قادة الاتحاد لو كانوا يعملون لاجل المنتخب لرموا بالاستقالة في وجوهنا
............... ­............... ­.
الهلال الي ارض ال(محنة)
اعتقد ان تشكيل الحروف تغير
فالرومان مصممون علي جعل الهلال في محنة
ودسوا محنة ناس الجزيرة لما بعد
احلي حاجة ان بعثة الهلال بقيادة الدكتور كرار التهامي
الامين العام لجهاز السودانيين العاملين بالخارج
دي مباراة خارجية اديل كده
لذلك كان تبديل موعدها من (الاربعاء )مهم
............... ­............... ­..........
اما ان يختار الحضري ما بين (سموحة)
او (مسامحة) المريخ له
لكن(المسح) بكرامة المريخ فلا
كما ان الاوان ان يمسح دموع الشكوي المستمرة
ولن يجدي حضور شيحة
(حلا شيحة) لو جات ممكن نتفاوض
............... ­............... ­............... ­....
الذين يجلدون هيثم بسياط حروفهم (القطنية)
لا يجرحون له جلدا ولا يكسرون له عظما
انتقاله للمريخ كان مزلزلا فلم يستوعبوه
لكنا نتمني ان يتحلوا بمصداقية قليلة
وان ينادوا بمعاقبة من تخلف عن السفر مع المنتخب
هاهم الذين تخلفوا سيلعبون مع الهلال
واصاباتهم كانت غير مؤثرة
لن نقول غير صحيحة فان المستشفيات المعروفة
ستخرج تقاريرها وتثبت المرض
كما فعلت سابقا
لكنا سنقول انه من العيب ان تلوي عنق الحقيقة لاجل هوي
لم يشارك سيدا لكنه سافر علي اية حال
وكان يمكن للمعلمين ان يسافروا
ولو مارسوا قعادهم ساي داخل او خارج الملعب
............... ­............... ­............... ­.....
سيلاعب المريخ الامل يوم الغد
وهي مباراة (امل) في الدوري
فان اي تعثر قد يجعلنا نقنع من الدوري
وهي مباراة(امل) في امكانية الفوز علي الانجولي
فان المريخ وقف احراز هدف امامه كثيرا
كنا نريد هدفا لنحرز كاس سيكافا للمرة (الثالثة)
وعجزنا
وكنا نريد هدفا وحيدا لنصل نهائيات البطولة الافريقية الثانية للمرة (الثالثة)-واحدة ­ فزنا بها- وغلبنا
لذلك لابد من التركيز علي احراز اكبر عدد من الاهداف
خصوصا ان المباراة الافريقية تصادف الانتفاضة
يوم ترجي سوسيو
6-4 يعني
............... ­...........
خرس لسان الفنان عبد الوهاب الصادق منذ 15 سنة
ولازالت وستظل اغنياته تخيط جراح وتفتق اخري
وجاء بعده جيش عرمرم من المغنواتية ذكرانا اناثا
وما ابه لهم احد
عاشق المريخ عبد الوهاب مثل فريقه
يملك انجازات حقيقية
وبعد ده كلو كمان بتشكي
............... ­...............
لعل سفر غارزيتو لاديس له علاقة بالتحقيقات الجنائية
في موضوع ايكانجا والمدينة السكين التي بينهما
ه مش كان شاهد
و
روحي ليه مشتهية.....ودمد ­ني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ


ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ .. ﻭﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ
ﺃﺯﻫﺮﻱ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : ﻟﻮ ﻋﺜﺮﺕ ﺑﻐﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﻮﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻬﺎ .. ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ
.. ﻭﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﻗﻔﻞ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺤﺚ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻴﻠﻬﺎ
ﺃﺯﻫﺮﻯ ﻭﺩﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ : ﺃﻗﺴﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻢ ﺍﺣﺸﺪ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺍﻣﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﻋﺜﺮﺕ ﺑﻐﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﻮﻧﻰ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ: ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻰ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻤﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﺮﻳﺾ
ﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﻫﺠﺎﻡ
ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ
ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻳﺘﺄﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻼﺯﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ .. ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻚ ﻭﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ..ﺃﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ..ﻭﻟﻴﺪ  ﻃﺎﻳﺸﻴﻦ..ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻌﻮﻥ ﺗﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺳﺎﺧﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻋﺼﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺳﻴﺢ ﺗﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻻﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
ﻛﻮﺑﺮ ﻳﺴﺤﻖ ﺍﻻﻣﻼﻙ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
مساعد سكرتير المريخ يترافع .. ازهري وداعة الله : اقسم بالله لم احشد عضوية ولم امولها واذا عثرت بغلة بالمريخ لحملوني وعصام الحاج المسؤولية .. لست من هواة المناصب ولم اجري وراءها .. وخدمت المريخ وعمري 28 عاما ولم اطلب من افراد اسرتي التصويت لي
مدحت عبد القادر سيطرح نفسه رئيسا للمريخ اذا لم يترشح الوالي وفي حال لم يتوافق الرموز والاقطاب على شخصية يقدمونها للمنصب .. مدحت لعب للاملاك وكان رئيسا لنادي الشجرة ومن قادة وزارة العدل فكيف يحركه ازهري ؟ لم نصدر قرارا بقفل باب العضوية .. ومن يرغب في نيلها فالفرصة متاحة .. ووجود الحضري في القلعة الحمراء ليس مرتبطا بالوالي .. خاطبنا المفوضية لعقد جمعية عمومية كاملة في يونيو لاختيار مجلس جديد ولم نطلب تكميلية كما يردد البعض .. نفذنا الالتزام الاخلاقي ونزلنا ما توافق عليه كبار المريخ بمنزل الوالي الى ارض الواقع بمخاطبة المفوضية .. ابناء المريخ مطالبون بالالتفاف حوله في هذه المرحلة وعليهم الترفع عن الصغائر فامامنا مباراة حاسمة
المريخ يختتم استعداداته للفهود الليلة .. لجنة التحقيق مع الحضري ترفض مبدا التفاوض مع وكيل السد العالي ما لم يمثل امامها
الاحمر يؤدي الحصة الرئيسية بمشاركة الدوليين والكوكي يركز على العكسيات ويحتاط للاسلوب الدفاعي للفهود
اللاعبون ينفذون تدريبا على تنفيذ المخالفات .. والتونسي يضع اللمسات الاخيرة اليوم
الفهود تصل الخرطوم وتتدرب بالهلال .. وماو يؤكد : انتصرنا على المريخ امام جماهيره ونسعى الى تكر ار السيناريو
في القلعة الحمراء .. عبد المجيد جعفر ينصح مدرب المريخ باشراك كلتشي والبلدوزر امام الانغولي .. الليزر : وجود الاباتشي في المقدمة يمنح الفرقة الحمراء القوة .. فكلتشي مشبع بالخبرة ويعرف كيف يباغت المنافسين .. راجي ورمضان سيضعان ريكرياتيفو تحت الضغط المستمر حال شاركا والثنائي يمكنه استغلال المساحات وقيادة الهجمات من الوسط 
مجاهد احمد محمد يمنح الافضلية لباسكال ورمضان عجب .. ومدرب حراس مريخ الفاشر واثق من تالق اكرم ويقول : جبل الجليد سينسى الجماهير الحضري
سانتو يطالب الاحمر بمنح السعودي الفرصة .. ومدرب اهلي الخرطوم يتوقع تقديم سليماني اوراق اعتماده حال المشاركة امام ريكرياتيفو
مدرب الفهود يوجه رسالة الى الباشا .. وفاروق جبرة يرمي الكرة في ملعب الكوكي بخصوص مشاركة سليماني امام ريكرياتيفو
عشرة ايام تبقت لموقعة السادس من ابريل .. الفريق فاروق : المريخ لديه لاعبون مقاتلون الهزيمة ونجوم الاحمر قادرون على رد الصاع صاعين .. اقول للجنة التعبئة : اكتبوا اسمي مع المتاهلين ومستعد لقيادة التشجيع من المدرجات .. ولانريد مريخيا يتابع اللقاء من التلفزيون .. شعارنا : الكل في الملعب مرتديا اللبس خمسة وجماهيرنا ستكون اللاعب رقم 1 وليس 12 وستقدم نموذجا للدعم والمؤازرة .. نقل الاحمر الى دور ال 16 مسئولية انصارنا .. وتعالوا مبكرا للاستمتاع بالاداء الرجولي والاحتفال بالترشح الى المرحلة المقبلة
طارق المعتصم : الفرقة الحمراء ستفترس المنافس وليس هناك لاعب متراخ في صفوفها واستعدوا لمهرجان الاهداف والعرض القوي .. نحترم ريكرياتيفو خارج الملعب وسنحتفي به وسنهزمه شر هزيمة داخله وابناء المريخ لايقبلون الجلوس على الرصيف

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*محمود الدرديري..
حائط صد


صيحة تناقض


• اجد نفسى متضامناً وبشده مع الجمهور الرياضى عموماً والمريخى على وجه الخصوص بسبب الحسابات الضيقه التى يجد نفسه فيها بسبب بعض الكتابات التى تخرج من بعض الصحفيين دون اى رويه  








• فى كثير من الاوقات يجد الجمهور نفسه فى حيره كبيره بسبب التناقضات التى تقفز من بين سطور عدد من كُتاب الاعمده والتى لايوجد لها اى تفسير


• عند تناول اى قضية قد يكون لها مابعدها يجب ان تكون اى معلومه فى صدر المقال صحيحه وبنسبة 100% لان اى ترسبات عن قضية معينه فى ذهن الجمهور لن تُمحى بسهوله سواء كانت هذه الترسبات إيجابيه او سلبيه


• الكاتب المريخ موسى مصطفى صاحب عمود (صيحة) كتب قبل شهر من الان منتقداً الكاميرونى مكسيم مانغى بطريقه عنيفة جدا وسطر عموداً تحت عنوان(تحويل مكسيم بواباً بنادى المريخ وليس فريق الشباب)


• كتب الصحفى موسى مصطفى مايلى منتقداً مكسيم مانغى (ﻟﻢ ﻧﻔﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻏﻮﻟﻲ اﺑﺎﻟﻮ ..ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺻﺪﻣﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻄﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟبﻮﺳﻨﻲ ﻧﺠﺎﺩ..
ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻟﻤﺔ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﺠﺎ ﺗﺎﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻄﻮﺏ!!
ﻭﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﺣﻀﺮﻭﺍ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻴﺎ ﻳﺪﻋﻲ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻗﺎﻣﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ!!
ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺧﺪﻋﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺍﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻤﻨﺤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ..
ﺍﺗﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﻓﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻟﻴﻜﺘﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻘﻠﺐ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.)إنتهى حديث موسى مصطفى.


• لا ادرى ماهى التقارير التى إستند عليها الاستاذ موسى مصطفى ومن خلالها صنف مكسيم باللاعب الفاشل الذى لايصلح لممارسة كرة القدم


• بعد معسكر المريخ بتونس نفى الكوكى ودائرة الكرة المريخيه الانباء التى تحدثت عن تصريحات للكوكى اكد فيها فشل الكاميرونى مكسيم مانغى


• خاض الاستاذ موسى مصطفى مع الخائضين فى موضوع مكسيم مانغى ووصف اللاعب (ظلماً) بالتواضع وعدم صلاحيته للعب فى فريق المريخ


• ولا ادرى اين شاهد السيد موسى مصطفى وبقية الصحفيين اللاعب مكسيم وهو يلعب مباراة حتى يصدروا مثل هذه الاحكام الظالمه والمستعجله


• حتى التلميحات التى صدرت واكدت ان الكوكى قد اسر لبعض المقربين منه عن تواضع مكسيم تم نفيها تماماً من جانب المدرب والاداره ولم تخرج من إطار (الونسه والقعدات).


• عاد موسى مصطفى من جديد من خلال عموده ليوم امس وهاجم الكوكى فى تناقض غريب واتهمه بمحاربة مكسيم واكد ان اللاعب قدم اداء مميزاً.فى تناقض غريب لصحفى مريخى يفترض فيه التاكد من اى معلومه قبل كتابتها.


• حاول موسى مصطفى إصلاح ماإقترفه قلمه فى حق مكسيم مانغى من خلال الهجوم على الكوكى وكتب من خلال عموده بالامس مايلى(قدم لاعب المريخ مكسيم مستوى مميزا امام الجريف وكشف عن مؤامرة تحاك ضده لابعاده عن المريخ !!
تالق مكسيم وضع الجميع على اهبة الاستعداد لابعاد اي خطر على اللاعب وسيكون احد عناصر تشكيلة المريخ في الايام المقبلة رغم انف الكوكي والذين يخططون لذبح اللاعب!!
مكسيم تعرض الى حرب ضروس من مدرب المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي الذي طرده من احد التمارين وفضل عليه لاعب من الشباب لا يملك الخبرات ولا القدرات ولا يملك ادنى مواصفات كرة القدم ..)


• لا ادرى ماذا يُريد بعض صحفى المريخ من التسرع والإستهداف غير المبرر الذى يخرج من اقلامهم فى كثير من الاحيان


• اتمنى ان ارى تفسيراً من الاستاذ موسى مصطفى للتناقضات الكبيره التى سطرها قلمه .فهل يعتقد ان مكسيم مانغى فعلاً فاشل ويجب ان يعمل (بواباً بنادى المريخ)؟ ام انه مظلوم ومستهدف من جانب الكوكى؟!


• الهجوم المتسرع الذى خاضه الاستاذ موسى مصطفى مع مكسيم مانغى لم يكون له مايبرره على الاطلاق لان الإغتيال المعنوى للاعب اخطر يبقى من اى شئ اخر  








• إذا كانت مصلحة المريخ هى الاهم عند كُتاب المريخ لما تسرع احد منهم واطلق احكام ظالمه ومجحفه فى حق لاعب يرتدى شعار المريخ.وحتى وإن كان فاشلاً لن يستطيع المريخ التخلص منه إلا فى التسجيلات التكميليه


• كان على الاستاذ موسى مصطفى مطالبة الكوكى بمنح مكسيم الفرصه كامله وبعدها يكون الحُكم للجميع وعلى الملأ وليس غيابياً


• الا يعلم كُتاب المريخ ان الاراء التى يسطرونها عبر اقلامهم يمكن ان تشكل خطراً كبيراً على اللاعبين والمدربين؟


• عانى المريخ كثيراً من الاحكام المستعجله والتدخلات الصحفيه فى الشأن الفنى للمريخ والتى ساهمت بشكل كبير فى تدهور الاوضاع بالمريخ


• كثير من الكُتاب يعتمدون فى كتاباتهم على معلومات سماعيه اغلبها غير صحيحه والاسواء من ذلك ان الصحفى لايعمل على التاكد من المعلومه بل يقوم بنشرها على الملأ


• كم من لاعب فقده المريخ بسبب اراء إنطباعيه واحكام ظالمه صدرت من بعض الاقلام الصحفيه؟كم من مدرب غادر الديار الحمراء لان الصحفى فلان لا يُريده؟


• إذا ما اردنا ان نعرف المحنه الحقيقيه التى تعيشها الكرة السودانيه ونادى المريخ على وجه التحديد يجب ان نتابع مسيرة المحترفين الذين يغادرون الكشوفات الحمراء إلى فرق اخرى


• لاسانا فانيه الذى تمت مهاجمته بكل عنف من قبل بعض الاقلام الحمراء وتم وصفه بالسلحفاه هاهو يُقدم مستويات اكثر من رائعه فى الدورى السعودى.فهل يمكن ان نجد تفسيراً لنجاح (السلحفاه)فى الدورى السعودى؟


• مايك موتيابا الذى وصفه الكثيرين بالفاشل سارع فريق مازيمبى لخطب وده وتعاقد معه فهل نعتبر ان مازيمبى قد شرب المقلب فى موتيابا؟وان اهل المريخ تخلصوا من موتيابا لضعف المستوى؟


• وكاد ان يلحق البرازيلى ليما بركب (المغضوب عليهم) لولا عناية السماء التى انقذته واثبت للجميع ان الاحكام المتسرعه تضر اكثر مما تُصلح.وهاهو الان ينشط فى الدورى الصينى وشتان بين الصين والسودان.


• يكفى ان بعض الكُتاب كانت لهم اراء فى لاعبين إرتدوا قمصان منتخبات لها وزنها فى القاره الافريقيه مثل الثنائى عبدالكريم النفطى وهيثم المرابط


• تعرض الثنائى المذكور لهجوم عنيف وتشكيك فى مقدراتهم من جانب اقلام اكاد اجزم ان اصحابها لا يعرفون الفرق بين الليبرو والمهاجم الصريح


• وهاهو مكسيم مانغى يسقط ضحية للاراء الاستباقيه التى اضرت بالمريخ كثيراً ورغم ذلك لازال البعض يروج لها ويواصل الخوض فى كل تفاصيلها


• نتمنى ان يعلم كُتاب المريخ ان اى كلمة تخرج من اقلامهم يمكن ان تشكل اراء فى اذهان الجماهير تساهم بشكل كبير فى تحطيم لاعب لاذنب له سوى انه سقط ضحية لاراء لا وجود لها على ارض الواقع


نقاط متفرقه
• اصبح مكسيم مانغى على كل لسان بعد الاراء العديده التى صدرت فى حقه بين مؤيد ومعارض لما خرج به بعض الصحفيين .


• لكن يبقى الشئ الاساسى ان إصدار اى حُكم على لاعب قبل إعطاءه الفرصه الكامله يُعتبر ضرباً من الجنون وظلم كبير


• من حق مكسيم مانغى ان يُعطى الفرصه كامله ويكون الحُكم وقتها للجميع بدلاً من الاحكام التى تطلق من خلف الجدران


• نتفق تماماً مع الاراء التى تتحدث عن إعطاء الكوكى كافه الصلاحيات الفنيه باعتباره المدرب .ولكن فى نفس الوقت نرفض الظلم بكل اشكاله


• من حق الجماهير الحمراء ان تقول كلمتها وتحمى لاعبيها من كل انواع الظلم (متى ماوجد) .


• ويبقى الامل كبيراً فى عودة الصحافه الحمراء للطريق الصحيح والعمل بكل قوة لدعم الفريق واللاعبين وترك الاراء الاستباقيه والهدامه التى لا تفيد المريخ فى شئ بل تساهم بشكل كبير فى زعزعة الاستقرار الاحمر


حائط اخير
لطفك يارب
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كرات عكسية


محمد كامل سعيد


سُكتم بُكتم)..!!  








* عاد رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني للظهور بعد غياب طويل.. وتابعنا خبراً
مفاده ان سيادته يتابع بدقة وحرص اطلاق الموقع الرسمي لإتحاد الكرة عبر
الانترنت..!!


* جميل ان يسعى رئيس الاتحاد لمتابعة النشاط بنفسه.. لكن الا يتفق معي
الدكتور ان حكاية متابعة انطلاق الموقع الالكتروني دي (هايفة شوية)..؟!!


* لماذا تهرب الدكتور من تناول خيبة المنتخب الاخيرة في غانا..؟!! ولماذا
لم يتحدث عن الاسباب التي ادت للهزيمة القياسية..؟! ولماذا.. ولماذا..؟!!


* ان ما حدث ويحدث لا يخرج عن دائرة الاستهتار والاستخفاف بعقول
المتابعين الذين توقعوا، ونحن معهم، ان يحدثنا الرئيس عن اسباب سقوط صقور
الجديان..!!


* ان شاء الله يقول لينا نفس الاسباب المحفوظة والمتعلقة بغياب دعم
الدولة.. او ينسب الهزيمة للمريخ والهلال كما فعل مازدا..!!


* رئيس الاتحاد تهرب على عينك يا تاجر من تناول مأساة غانا ربما لانها
ترتبط مباشرة بسقطة زامبيا وسحب النقاط..!!


* لقد اتحفنا اتحاد الكرة بخبر متابعة رئيس الاتحاد لانطلاق الموقع
الالكتروني وربما لا يدري بأن عدم وجود موقع للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم
السوداني على النت يمثل سقطة كبرى لا تقل عن تلك التي حدثت امام
زامبيا..!!


* لم يحدثنا الرئيس عن الاجراءات التي يفترض ان يتخدها اتحاد الكرة بعد
فضيحة غانا مع العلم ان خسارة المغرب امام تنزانيا (1/3) هزت عرش الاتحاد
المغربي..!!


* ان الحقيقة التي لا مفر منها ان قلب قادة اتحاد الكرة السوداني مات ولم
يعد يتأثر بهزيمة رباعية كالتي تعرض لها صقور الجديان..!!


* يا أخي ديل سحبوا منهم نقاط زامبيا عيني عينيك ولم يرمش لأحدهم طرف..
وظلوا يكابرون ويدعون الى ان أصبح سحب النقاط واقعاً..!!


* لو كان قادة الاتحاد يملكون الشجاعة لتقدموا باستقالاتهم الجماعية عقب
الفضيحة المدوية امام زامبيا لكن ولأن ذلك لم يحدث فمن الطبيعي ان تمر
هزيمة غانا بطريقة عادية..!!


* عادت بعثة المنتخب (سُكتم بكتم) او كما يقول اللمبي.. واليوم سيبدأ
الاسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز..!!


* ومع المباريات سينسى الجميع ما حدث للسودان ومنتخبه وسيتفرغ جل الاعلام
الرياضي للمكاواة والسباق الوهمي بين المريخ والهلال على صدارة
الدوري..!!


* جعلك الله يا دكتور زخراً لكرة القدم السودانية واعانك على القيام
بمهامك الخرافية والمتمثلة في متابعة انطلاق الموقع الالكتروني
للاتحاد..!!


* موسيقى تصويرية.. ويرفع الستار على مسرح الكرة السودانية بعد اسابيع
لمتابعة سقوط آخر امام بورندي في تصفيات الشان.. ولنا عودة
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*انا اقترح انو بعد ماتخلصوه من الموقع تعملوه صفحة علي المواقع الاجتماعية (facebook)
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
*

----------

